# Droid Incredible 2 SIM card?



## icanhazdroid

Hey guys, I have a Thunderbolt currently, but thinking of buying a DINC2 for certain reasons. Is it true that it needs a 3G SIM card? Also, how would I go about getting one if so, and how would I switch from my TB to the DINC as needed? Thanks!


----------



## fixxxer2012

go to verizon and they will give you a new 3g card. i came from the tbolt as well, no issues as it's a great phone.


----------



## icanhazdroid

"fixxxer2012 said:


> go to verizon and they will give you a new 3g card. i came from the tbolt as well, no issues as it's a great phone.


Awesome someone in the same boat as me! I like my thunderbolt but want something more high quality. Don't really care about 4g either. So I can just ask them to give me one, no charges or questions asked? And also, if I wanted to switch between the two, could I just shut down both phones and insert a sim card into one of them just like the lte phones?


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Awesome someone in the same boat as me! I like my thunderbolt but want something more high quality. Don't really care about 4g either. So I can just ask them to give me one, no charges or questions asked? And also, if I wanted to switch between the two, could I just shut down both phones and insert a sim card into one of them just like the lte phones?


i went to a verizon store and had them do everything for me. they just gave me a new 3g sim card. if you buy the dinc2 new in box it will come with a 3g sim anyways. i miss my tbolt but i never had good 4g and the radios in that phone are jacked. the dinc2 will tide me over until the htc vigor ships.

the dinc2 is just a mini thunderbolt and it's a very underrated phone. the battery life is much better and it seems faster too me.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> i went to a verizon store and had them do everything for me. they just gave me a new 3g sim card. if you buy the dinc2 new in box it will come with a 3g sim anyways. i miss my tbolt but i never had good 4g and the radios in that phone are jacked. the dinc2 will tide me over until the htc vigor ships.
> 
> the dinc2 is just a mini thunderbolt and it's a very underrated phone. the battery life is much better and it seems faster too me.


I've heard it's faster as well. I contacted some people on craigslist, still waiting for a reply. What's the best way to sell my Tbolt? Swappa is full of em so I think that's out of the question..


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I've heard it's faster as well. I contacted some people on craigslist, still waiting for a reply. What's the best way to sell my Tbolt? Swappa is full of em so I think that's out of the question..


i can testify that the dinc2 is faster than the tbolt, ive yet to see any lag on this phone. anyways, just put your tbolt up for sale on craigslist and ebay. ive seen them go for an easy $250-300 if it's in good shape?


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> i can testify that the dinc2 is faster than the tbolt, ive yet to see any lag on this phone. anyways, just put your tbolt up for sale on craigslist and ebay. ive seen them go for an easy $250-300 if it's in good shape?


Other than the fact that I peeled off the top half of the kickstand, then yes it's in excellent shape. Think I should put some silver polish on that? lol


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Other than the fact that I peeled off the top half of the kickstand, then yes it's in excellent shape. Think I should put some silver polish on that? lol


you can try, i personally never used the kickstand and i think them placing it over the speakers was a stupid design move. just put it up for $200 cash and call it good.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> you can try, i personally never used the kickstand and i think them placing it over the speakers was a stupid design move. just put it up for $200 cash and call it good.


Same here, I'm actually glad it was the last phone to have one. I'll do that and probably sell my Platinum too. Got a bid for the INC2 on ebay in about 20 minutes, wish me luck


----------

